# which bubble wand is best?



## theresakad (Apr 6, 2006)

I have tried a few bubble wands, and none of them seem to work.
cardboard like that you have to poke holes in, did not work
black flexible rubber like wand, did not work
and now I have put a air stone bubble wall in and I only get 2-3 streams of bubbles. 
So now what?
Is there a certain size air pump I should be using?
I have an air pump that says it is 115 volts. Is that the size?
I don't know if this helps but I have a 55Gal freshwater tank.

Please help me!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

the 115 is the voltage. WHat you need is the PSI. Meaning pounds of air pressure per square inch.
There are several factors measuring what PSI you need. Some of them being the depth of the tank, number of airstones on the pump, and size of the airstones on the pump.

A good chart is located at
http://www.thatpetplace.com/MainPro/ArticleReader.aspx?DOCID=airpumpchart.html


----------



## theresakad (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you very much, it is helpful. I felt like I was losing my mind with all these different types of bubble wands.

thanks again


----------



## theresakad (Apr 6, 2006)

ok, back to my first question. Does anyone have a favorite type of bubble wand/wall?


----------

